

OpenMac Brand Offers Non-Apple Macs - ssharp
http://www.scenta.co.uk/gadgets/news/cit/1719722/openmac-brand-offers-nonapple-macs.htm

======
ahold
Heh psystar's site is down, also thanks to your post :))

